# New find



## Willjo (Nov 4, 2017)

Haven't posted a find in a while. Here is a new Bolen I found, 2.060" long, .850" wide and .250" Thick. I thought it was a nice find for me.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 4, 2017)

very nice point in excellent shape. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2017)

Yea, that is one mighty fine Bolen Bevel. Exceptional find.


----------



## Katalee (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice find


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 4, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful. I've got one similar but different color.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Awesome point. I have one just like it. Not quite as good as yours. I like the way they’re beveled on one side on opposite sides. Seems as though it would make it spin in flight.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 5, 2017)

Awesome find, Congrats!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's a really nice point. Congrats


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2017)

southernman13 said:


> Awesome point. I have one just like it. Not quite as good as yours. I like the way they’re beveled on one side on opposite sides. Seems as though it would make it spin in flight.





A point that is beveled has been resharpened. Rather than throw flakes across the face of the point, some people just flaked a new edge by chipping straight down against the edge. There is less loss of material resharpening this way. 

Also, they didn`t realize that arrows would spin in flight.


----------



## dtala (Nov 7, 2017)

Willjo, I'd dang near have to put that head on a shaft and shoot something with it.

Very nice find.


----------



## Willjo (Nov 7, 2017)

dtala said:


> Willjo, I'd dang near have to put that head on a shaft and shoot something with it.
> 
> Very nice find.



Might make one like it to shoot but could not bear to see that one on an arrow


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2017)

That is a very nice Bolen indeed.


----------



## oppthepop (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome find!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the picture.  I'd do a backflip if I'd found that one!

AND thanks to all of you guys that post here.

Because of yall, I am finding artifacts with some regularity on my farm (more in last 6 months than previous 13 yrs combined).


----------

